# NetworkSolutions vs. Confixx



## mzanzig (3. September 2004)

Hallo Community!

Ich habe mich vor einiger Zeit entschieden, einen Root-Server für Reseller zu mieten, um größtmögliche Flexibilität zu erhalten. Nun bin ich bei einem deutschen Provider gelandet, der mir eine Confixx-Oberfläche (3.0 Prof.) zur Verfügung stellt.

Meine Domains (meinname.com, meinname.net) liegen bei Network Solutions (NSI) und sollen dort auch weiter liegen bleiben, da sie für Jahre im Voraus bezahlt sind. NSI bietet einen Forwarding Service an, der auch schon für eine Test-Domain geklappt hat, d.h. der Aufruf wurde korrekt an den neuen Server weitergeleitet, die HTML-Datei wurde angezeigt. Sogar eMail funktionierte schon!

Nun habe ich die Test-Domain dem ersten "User" entzogen und einem zweiten User zugewiesen, auf dem das "richtige" Angebot liegt. Auch das klappte prima: die "richtigen" HTML-Seiten wurden angezeigt.

Danach habe ich die Zuweisung wieder rückgängig gemacht, und seither erscheint beim Aufruf meiner Testdomain (meinname.net) nicht mehr das HTML-Dokument, das ich hinterlegt habe, sondern nur mehr der Login-Screen für Confixx - Die Weiterleitung funktioniert also immer noch.

Frage nun: Wie stelle ich Confixx (oder etwas anderes) ein, daß wieder die HTML-Datei angezeit wird und eben nicht der Login-Screen

Vielen Dank im Voraus,

-- Mark


----------



## scherzbold (6. September 2004)

Der login screen erscheint nur dann wenn keine Weiterleitung eingerichtet ist im Confixx und der Rechner nicht weiss was er mit der Domain anfangen soll. Also hast du beim Hin und Her irgendwas vergessen oder falsch gemacht.


----------

